# HF 34706 tailstock is not tightening against the wood



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

My wife's HF 34706 (Jet clone) lathe is only five months old. My wife uses it primarily for pens, although she has done a few bowls. I noticed the live center was not applying much pressure to the wood when tightening it with the tailstock wheel. I took apart the inside of the tailstock and didn't see any stripped threads. I cleaned up some excess grease and tried again, with the same result. It will snug up against the wood to be turned, but will only put a small amount of pressure on it. After that, the wheel is turned but it doesn't get any tighter. I hope I have explained myself well enough that y'all understand the issue.

Thanks.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

See if the wheel is missing a key, sounds like the wheel is slipping on the shaft.

No direct experience, just throwing out an idea.


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

Is it just not moving or sliding down the bed?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree with both previous posters because either is a possibility. 
I'll look at mine when I get to the shop (hopefully today). I can't remember if that hand wheel has a key or a drift pin. Either way though, it could be the wheel slipping instead of turning on the shaft. 
Also, look closely at the base where the tailstock meets bed. Is it slipping as you're trying to tighten? I have the same lathe. From time to time I have to reach under the bed and adjust the nut under the tailstock assembly. It vibrates loose and it will seem like you're tightening the tailstock assembly to the bed, but it'll never quite get right enough. 
The way that tailstock assembly works is this. A large threaded shaft runs down from the tailstock assembly with a nut on it. This nut holds on a washer and a block. Through that block runs a solid shaft with a bend in it that also runs through the assembly base. When you turn the handle to cinch down the tailstock assembly, the high spot in the solid shaft simply pushes down on the nut and washer creating tension. 
Anyway, the nut needs adjusting sometimes. You have to play with it to get that sweet spot that is just right between allowing the tailstock assembly to move freely when loosened, and clamping securely when tightened.

I hope to check on the handle wheel attachment today. Text me when you get out of church this morning so I know it is safe to text or call.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Great idea. There is a set screw that is secure. There are only four pieces to inside of the tailstock: the wheel, the set screw, a piece with threads in the outside that sticks out for the handle connection, and a tube with threads inside that the previously mentioned piece threads into. Sorry for the lack of specific terms. Fortunately I have an extended warranty, so I can swap it out if necessary.

Doe, the tailstock slides up and down the bed. However, once locked in place, I crank the handle to move the live center forward, tightening the wood between the tailstock and head. It starts to tighten, then just turns without any additional movement. It seems like the threads might be stripped somewhere, but I didn't find any stripped threads when I took it apart.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks William. The tailstock is definitely secuuuree to the bed. I'll send you a text as soon as we get home.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

I found the issue. Somehow the piece that the live center goes into got turned sideways. When the measuring tape on the slide is on top, it works perfectly. If it is turned to the side, it won't put the correct forward pressure on the live center. Thanks everyone for the assistance in troubleshooting this issue.


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

Great news! Although warranties are a good thing, it's a pita to have to take advantage of them. Happy turning.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks, Doe.


----------

